# Ich bin ein Neuer!



## Marlowe (8. Feb. 2008)

Moin und Gruß aus Wilhelmshaven!

Als Berufstätiger, Teilzeit-Rock`n`Roller, Vater usw. habe ich mir zudem den
Traum eines eigenen Teiches erfüllt....so dachte ich!
Beim Lesen hier im Forum allerdings komme ich schnell zum Gedanken, dass
es sich bei meinem Teich vielmehr um eine Pfütze handeln mag. 
Ca. 4000 Liter bei 4x4 m Seiten mit Buchten, die Tiefwasserzone ist einen Meter tief.
Seit Frühjahr 2007 ist der Teich fix und fertig, die Pflanzen der Flachwasserzone wuchsen im Sommer 2007 gewaltig und gediehen prächtig. 
Herrlich! 
Wenn ich hier bei euch so schmökere, dann ist das angenehm.
Alle mit ähnlichen Gedanken zum Thema, alle mit diesem Interesse fürs
Wasser im Garten.
Im Job oder auch innerhalb der Band und der Familie wegen der Teichliebe und den Aquarien mit milder Nachsicht bedacht, ist die Lektüre dieser Seite
der Gleichgesinnten im Internet ein Muss geworden. Klasse!
In ca. acht Jahren wird meine "Pfütze" auf ungefähr 12-15000 Liter erweitert.
Das wird dann auch zwingend erforderlich sein, da die in meinem Teich derzeit vorhandenen sehr jungen und noch kleinen fünf Goldorfen, elf Elritzen (mit starkem Drang zur Vermehrung), drei __ Graskarpfen und elf Goldfische dann den
Raum durch ihre Größe wohl einfordern werden. 
Das Graben des Teiches forderte im Herbst 2006 jede Menge Energie, da ich
allein und auch nur stundenweise am Werk war. Dazu der Psychodruck durch die Familie - besonders der Dame des Herzens - die die durch meine Stiefel auf den Gehwegplatten verteilte Erde und den Lehm vor stiller Wut mit schnittfestem Schaum vor dem Mund ertrug. Im Sommer 2007 kam ich mit der einen testweisen eingesetzten Seerose in der Flachwasserzone dann wunderbar aus der Hecke! Beim Betrachten der schönen weissen Blüte auf der Wasseroberfläche war sie der festen Überzeugung, dass davon noch mehr vorhanden sein müssen....auf einer größeren Teichoberfläche! Diesem Wunsch konnte ich mich nicht verschließen und notierte die Äußerung sofort als Gedächtnisprotokoll, denn falls sie es später mal vergessen haben sollte...!

So, nun versuche ich das verankern dieses Textes auf der Gartenteich-HP,
als PC-Null ist das gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Schwimmblase (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Die besten Wünsche von mir...Viel Spaß hier.....
Klasse geschrieben, hab herzlich gelacht.....schnittfester Schaum....lol


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

:willkommen

Tolle Vorstellung

Ach ja, hast du einen richtigen Namen ? 



Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Marlowe (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Schwimmblase!


Das Lachen sei Dir gegönnt...mir verging es beim Graben!
Ich habe es noch nett formuliert, aber der Haussegen hing gewaltig schief!


----------



## Marlowe (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo!

Mein Name ist Guido Albrecht, aber mit den Namen ist das immer so eine Sache. 
Mit fast zwei Metern Höhe ist der südliche Name GUIDO, auch ohne Bezug zur 
Tagespolitik      nicht immer leicht zu schultern.


----------



## Annett (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Guido,

da sag ich doch auch ganz fix *Herzlich Willkommen im Reich der Teichverrückten* (manche sagen auch "- bekloppte"  ).

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du noch 8 (in Buchstaben ACHT) Jahre bis zum Umbau durchhalten wirst?  
Ich nicht.  

Viel Spaß bei uns und mit dem Teich!


----------



## Marlowe (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Wer die von mir eingangs erwähnte Milde, mit der mich mein privates und berufliches Umfeld betrachtet, denn wirklich verstehen will:
Wenn ihr auf der Homepage meiner Band (reines Hobby) schaut und euch meine Wenigkeit anseht, dann werdet auch ihr kaum auf Anhieb zur Vorstellung gelangen, dass ich einen Gartenteich gegraben habe.
Geschweige denn, dass ich Pfeife rauchend von Frühjahr bis Herbst in meiner kärglichen Freizeit davor sitze und mich über jede Azurjungfer und jede Larve im Wasser freue, das Treiben sämtlicher Fische mit Begeisterung kommentiere - letzteres allerdings zum Leidwesen meiner Familie. 

www.stillnodoubt.de


----------



## Olli.P (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hi Guido,


_Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teich :crazy _


Also die in Worten "A C H T"  Jahre kannste min. Halbieren, wenn nicht sogar vierteln 


Und einen Teich haben schon ganz andere "Pfeifen" ausgehoben

Viel Spaß noch beim lesen, schreiben und Anregungen für die Teichvergrösserung suchen........:smoki


----------



## fleur (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hi Guido,

auch von mir herzlich  :Willkommen2  bei den Teich :crazy :crazy 

Schöne Vorstellung: Rock'n Roller am Teich   :smoki 
der Reiz liegt doch immer im Kontrast.
Vielleicht machst du deinen nächsten Teich in Gitarrenform mit Bachlauf als Gitarrenhals, quasi Chuck-Berry-Gedächtnis-Pfütze ? 

Auf alle Fälle: laß dich nicht beirren und -
ich schließe mich Annett an und gehe jede Wette ein:
*ES DAUERT KEINE 8 JAHRE !!
*

beste Grüße und schönes WE
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der Pfützen liebt)


----------



## w54wolle (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Guido !  

:willkommen  bei uns Teich :crazy , schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast  
Deine Vorstellung war klasse, kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wenn die Herzdame erst vom Hobby überzeugt werden muß, natürlich mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl ... , kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  . Aber an die " Acht Jahre " bis zur Teichvergrösserung glaub ich nicht wirklich  bei dem Fischbesatz und Deiner Neigung zum Hobby-Teich wird die Sache wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und das ist ja auch gut so, aber das wirst Du ja selbst sehen. Also alles Gute mit Deinem Teich  bleiben und man liest sich


----------



## Marlowe (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Reaktionen auf meinen Text!

Ich nahm peinlich berührt zur Kenntnis, dass mir das Ausharren bis zur 
Vergrößerung des Teiches wohl nicht gelingen werde, 8 Jahre sollen zu 2 Jahren minimiert werden.

Sicherlich, dass entspricht fast meinen Vorstellungen. Hierbei gibt es aber
leider Einschränkungen, von denen kaum ein Teichbesessener hier weiß.
So bedarf es der Erwähnung (oh nee, ich schreibe echt so gestelzt!),
dass der Ursprung meiner Teichgrabeaktivität mit dem von mir geäußerten
Satz begann: "Ey Maus ey, geh ma ruhich mit Deina Ma einkaufen! Ich grabe 
hier nur eben hinter der Hecke ma ein kleines Wasserloch, nur dasma was da ist." (Anmerkung: Ich rede fast wirklich so, denn ich bin ein waschechter Mann von der Nordseeküste).
Als meine Holde samt Schwiegermonster mit Einkäufen erschien, war bereits der Teich etwas größer geraten. Das wurde noch akzeptiert, da ich das ja nur aus empirischen Gründen ERSTMAL so ...und überhaupt,... als "Muster" wählte. Klar, ein solcher Satz ist nichtssagend, aber ich verkaufe jedem Eskimo einen Kühlschrank. Die Natur ließ mich nunmal mit großer Überzeugungskraft auf die Welt kommen. Dann kam díe Nacht, der nächste
Feierabend auch...Plötzlich hatte ich aus "kosmetischen" Gründen noch Ausbuchtungen vornehmen müssen...usw....usw...
So kam es dann langsam aber sicher zum Teich.
Natürlich, auch bei uns gibt es Regeln im Miteinander. So herrscht bei uns das feste Übereinkommen, dass wir uns die Entscheidungen des täglichen Lebens teilen wollen: Ich treffe die wichtigen, meine Dame die unbedeutenden Entscheidungen. So soll es sein. Und so ist es auch! Allerdings fiel mir im Sommer 2006 beim Check unserer bisherigen Gemeinschaftlichkeit auf, dass
es noch nie WICHTIGE Entscheidungen zu treffen gab! Irgendwas stimmte da
nicht! Mit dem Teich zumindest hatte ich mich aber durchgesetzt.
Die Kinder sind jetzt 9 und 7 Jahre alt, der Platz im Garten wird noch für die Spielerei genutzt. Das muss ich wohl oder übel als Argument gegen die sofortige Erweiterung des Teiches gelten lassen, noch!
Beim Lesen dieses Textes fällt mir eben auf, dass sich das wie von einer 
Weichflöte verfasst liest. O.k., man muß Kompromisse machen. Mein Trumpf ist nach wie vor meine Notiz (siehe mein vorheriger Text mit der Seerosenblüte). 
Wie ihr seht, ist das alles nicht so einfach.
Im Dienst sitze ich braungebrannt mit weißem Uniformhemd und güldenen Schulterklappen, die Kravatte trage ich dabei als Symbol absoluter Männlichkeit. Sobald ich aber daheim ankomme, mutiere ich zum kompromißfähigen "Schatz-ich-bringe-doch-gern-den-Müll-`runter-Typ".
Das ist das Leben, aber ich mache Fortschritte.


----------



## Dodi (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Guten Morgen, Guido!

Auch von mir noch ein :willkommen hier im "Club". 

Du hast ja wirklich einen herzerfrischenden Schreibstil, ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert! 

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Postings.
Wie sieht es denn mit Bildern aus? Wir sind doch alle so gar nicht neugierig hier... 

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Guido,

ein herzliches Willkommen aus Lübeck.

Deine Beiträge lesen sich zum  

Nur tust Du mir einen klitzekleinen Gefallen - ab und zu eine kleine Zeilenschaltung macht das Leben für stark kurzsichtige brilletragende Maulwürfe für mich vieeeeeeeeeeeeel leichter.

Das soll Dich aber auf gar keinen Fall davon abhalten, weitere Berichte zu verfassen  - ich bin schon gespannt auf den nächsten.

Übrigens - eins der besten Argumente für eine Teicherweiterung: Wo Wasser ist, wächst kein Unkraut!


----------



## Marlowe (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Guten Morgen!

@Blumenelse Hurra, es gibt Menschen mit einem kleineren Teich, als ich ihn 

habe! Hehehe.....!   

Entschuldigung! Liebe Else, bevor Du Dich fragst, ob der Verfasser dieser 

Zeilen längere Zeit einen nassen Hut aufhatte, bitte ich vielmals um 

Verzweiflung! Manchmal ist mir eben danach, es gilt auch für mich:

"Der Mensch ist die Summe seiner Erfahrungen".

Da die Erfahrungen nicht immer im Leben so waren, dass ich ernsthaft alle

meine Eigenschaften als den anderen Menschen überlegen betrachten kann,

bleibt als Fazit lediglich das Bewerten der Ergebnisse meines Handelns und 

meiner Talente mit Augenmaß: ich betrachte mich weniger ernst.

Wer allerdings Witz mit Dummheit verwechselt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Obwohl...(schwitz)!

Gerne vergrößere ich die Abstände zwischen den Zeilen.

Du, da kommt mir die Überlegung, dass beim Fahren des Autos beispielsweise

für Brillenträger doch die Meisterlösung zu empfehlen ist. Ein weites Feld!

Man könnte doch auch ohne Brille oder Linsen fahren, wenn man die Scheiben 

des Kfz auswechseln und stattdessen Gläser in der Stärke einsetzte , die der 

jeweilige Fahrer benötigt. 

Nochmal sorry!

Mal so am Rande: In Lübeck spielte ich mit meiner Band vor Jahren im RIDERS

CAFE, gibt es den Laden noch? Der war im Gewerbegebiet.



@ Dodí: Liebe Dodi, gerne stellte ich Bilder ins Netz, aber noch fehlt mir die

fachliche Initialzündung. 

(??????????)

Ja, auch ich frage nach der Übersetzung dieses Satzes!

Ich bringe es auf den Punkt: Mir fehlt sämtliches know-how zum Einbringen 

von Bildern in den PC. Ich bin zwar erst 44 Jahre alt, aber trotzdem niemals 

im Zeitalter der EDv angekommen. Gerne aber arbeite ich daran, zumal ich bei

euch die Würdigung meines Teiches -ob in negativer oder positiver Form, egal-

annehmen kann. Es ist in der Tat nur das Problem des Beginnens. Neu wäre 

das für mich, und damit muß erstmal eine Hürde übersprungen werden.

"Dumm wie Bohnenstroh, dazu geht ihm der Stift vor der Technik" mag die 

Übersetzung des geneigten Lesers sein. So richtig mag ich da nicht 

widersprechen.

Versprochen, liebe Gartenteich-Freunde: Ich werde daran arbeiten!

So, nun muß ich eben mit meinem Sohn zum Friseur, der will bestimmt wieder

den teuren Zick-Zack-Haarschnitt (Zick-Zack nur am Hinterkopf).

Ich werde mich durchsetzen!  (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Marlowe (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Liebe Blumenelse!

Eben erst las ich Deinen richtigen Namen.

Liebe Christine, verzeihe mir die Anrede als Else!  

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Unkraut!


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Marlowe,

 na - Du bist mir richtig. Hast mich aber falsch verstanden. 

Der Zeilenabstand war schon o.k. - aber ab und zu einer kleiner Absatz, wenn es der Inhalt erlaubt. Aber ich seh schon, ich muss trotz Kurzsicht Nachsicht üben. So gesehen bringt das voraussichtlich wohl mehr. :beeten1 

Rider's Cafe gibt es noch, da gehe ich nächste Woche hin. Ist ganz in der Nähe bei uns.

Und was die Größe meines Teichs angeht - Größe ist nicht alles!  Das weiß man(n) doch, oder? 
:troet


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Blumenelse!
> 
> Eben erst las ich Deinen richtigen Namen.
> 
> ...



Das ist o.k. - so sagen meine Freunde zu mir (Else, Elschen, Elseken und besonders gute Freunde sogar liebes Elschen). 
Du kannst Du also die Anrede aussuchen, die Deines Erachtens passend ist.


----------



## Dodi (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Guido!

Na, dann lies Dir bitte doch mal *das (klick) *durch - ich denke, die Anleitung hilft, die Bilder hier zu posten.

Die Bilder auf den PC zu bekommen, das dürfte doch mit einem USB-Kabel nicht sooo schwer sein. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden in Deiner Familie/Bekanntenkreis, der Dir dabei zur Hand gehen kann.

Wir haben hier auch ein Test-Forum, (klick) wo Du nach Herzenslust üben kannst. 

Falls noch Fragen sind, immer her damit!


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Servus Guido

Dann möchte ich mich auch den "Willkommens Grüssen" anschließen.

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IM BESTEN FORUM DER WELT

Deine Geschichte ist sehr ähnlich der Meinigen, da sitzt man im selben Boot und es muß immer eine Bremserin geben   . Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist es so ja ganz gut , sonst werden wir vielleicht noch zu übermütig und graben den ganzen Garten um


----------



## Marlowe (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist o.k. - so sagen meine Freunde zu mir (Else, Elschen, Elseken und besonders gute Freunde sogar liebes Elschen).
> Du kannst Du also die Anrede aussuchen, die Deines Erachtens passend ist.




Liebes Elschen!

Ich stimme Dir in jedem der Punkte zur Größe des Teiches zu!
Bitte gewähre mir Nachsicht! 
Ich wünsche Dir ein ganz besonders guten Start ins Wochenende!

Allgemein möchte ich noch kurz erwähnen, dass ich beim Friseur im Garten
eine Teichschale entdeckte, die mit sieben Goldfischen besetzt ist.
Die Schale dort mag ca. 700 Liter fassen, die Pumpe / der Filter lief.
Ob das gut ist? Bei einer derzeitigen Wassertemperatur hier (bei mir im 4000l-Teich sind es an der Oberfläche 7 Grad) plädiere ich nicht für das Umwälzen des Wassers, wenn darin Fische sind.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das für die Tiere noch keine gute Temperatur.


----------



## Inken (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

 Noch ein Nordlicht! Wie schön! 

Lieber Guido,

:willkommen 
und viel Spaß bei uns!​


----------



## Marlowe (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Nordlicht! Wie schön!
> 
> Lieber Guido,
> 
> ...




Danke!

Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Beiträge nicht sinn- und zwecklos sind, wenn 
sie im Einzelfall mal als absolutes Basiswissen bewertet werden.
Bei den Fachbeiträgen schlägt es mich manchmal schon vom Sofa, obwohl 
ich davon sonst nur noch operativ zu entfernen bin.
Ich schmökere hier herum und bin nach wie vor begeistert vom Wissen der Leute.


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Ihr Lieben!

Nachdem viel Zeit verging, 
viele Änderungen in privater, politischer und überhaupt... Hinsicht passierten....

kurz: Es gibt nun ein Bild in meinem Profil, wenn auch nur einen Ausschnitt aus einem meiner Aquarien.
Sollte ich es im Verlauf des Sommers tatsächlich schaffen, ein Bild 
meines Teichs in das Album zu bekommen?


Meine Güte, ist das spannend!:smoki

Ich lud jetzt als Anhang zu dieser Mail testweise noch das Bild eines Gitarristen von ZZ Top hoch, ob das wohl klappt?

Forsetzung mit Bildern des Teichs im Sommer folgt....



Sir Marlowe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Ich lud jetzt als Anhang zu dieser Mail testweise noch das Bild eines Gitarristen von ZZ Top hoch



Huch,
ich dachte du wärst das


----------



## Annett (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hallo Marlowe,

nur der Form halber:

Hast Du diese Aufnahme gemacht? Wenn nicht, woher hast Du das Bild?


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Einen wunderbaren Guten Tag, liebe Freunde der Wasseroasen!


Wem die Anrede zu ausschweifend sein sollte, hier nun alternativ: Moin!


Nachdem ich in meinem letzten Beitrag das Bild eines ZZ Top - Gitarristen testweise als Anlage beifügte,
denn Tests sind bei mir als PC-Unbedarfter und Photo-Nichtwissender erforderlich, kann ich nun mit Neuem aufwarten.

Anbei nun das Bild meines Teichs als heutige Momentaufnahme.
Wenn man das sieht, ist mein Wunsch nach Sommer und Sonne sicher 
verständlich, denn nur dann sieht das Umfeld wirklich klasse aus.

Ich habe aber Mut zur Lücke, denn das ist eben die Realität.:smoki

Mein Wunsch ist die Gestaltung eines Teichs in der Form, dass er trotz 
des Baus mit Folie wie ein Wässerchen aussieht, das immer schon existierte
und ohne menschliche Einwirkung "lebt".
Einen Stilbruch bedeuten natürlich die Goldfische im Teich, aber wer unter euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.

2006 gegraben, 2007 erstmals Besatz mit Fischen, 2008 ein wunderbares Teichjahr...., ich freue mich schon so sehr auf unseren Sommer 2009.
Herrlich und wunderschön war auch das "Tieffrieren" des Teichs 2008/2009 
anzuschauen, denn das ist doch Romantik pur. So entstand weihnachtliche 
Stimmung.

Offensichtlich und hoffentlich     werde ich dieses Jahr 2009 auch bildlich 
auf dieser herrlichen HP darstellen können, inklusive später dann Herbst- und
Weihnachtsstimmung am Teich.
Die Initialzündung wegen des Photostarts fand statt, meine Berührungsängste
sind überwunden, HURRA!c


Man könnte auch feststellen, dass ich "einen Happen dämlich" gewesen sei.
Diese von manchen Leuten gedachte oder auch ausgesprochene Einschätzung
vermag ich nicht zu widerlegen.


Die Geschmäcker bei Teichgestaltung und Fischhaltung sind überhaupt verschieden, deshalb bitte ich bei der Bewertung um eine allenfalls milde 
Bestrafung.

Damit ihr wißt, wie sehr man als Teich- und Aquarienfreund unter Nichtgleichgesinnten leiden kann, füge ich unter diesen Beitrag außer dem Bildausschnitt meines Teichs noch ein Photo an, das Teile meines sonstigen
sozialen Umfelds zeigt. Ich bin dort gaaaaanz rechts zu sehen.

Umso mehr bin ich doch heilfroh, dass es diese Gartenteich-HP gibt und freue
mich auf das Teichtreffen, wo ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch `mal
reinschneien werde. Meine Anmeldung erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen, und 
dann soll es klappen.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe




P.S.:

Eben kontrollierte ich den Anhang in der Vorschau, im Gegensatz zu gestern
scheint es jetzt nicht zu funktionieren, Hm......
Ich bleibe dran!


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Nun hat es doch funktioniert,

war aber in der Vorschau nicht zu sehen.

Ich bin und bleibe ein PC-Neuling! 


Euer 


Marlowe


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

:gratuliere

Hallo mein lieber Marlowe,

lieber spät als nie!

Allerdings muss ich sagen: 

 Ab an den Teich, bisschen putzen, da seh ich ja Algenfutter ohne Ende!

Und als nächstes üben wir das plazieren der Bilder innerhalb des Textes!


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Und nochmal Hallo!

Natürlich an den Teich und Algenfutter beseitigen,
aber das soll man erst ab ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur machen.
Grund ist, dass die noch nicht so ganz wachen Fische nicht hochgeschreckt
werden.

An der Oberfläche und zudem in der Sonne sind es derzeit nie mehr
als 8 Grad, deshalb warte ich noch ein paar Tage.

Außerdem: Ich kann es nicht erwarten, endlich loszulegen, liebes Elschen,
normalerweise muß mein Verharren als beste Disziplinhaltung betrachtet
werden!

Somit bin ich sauber !



Herzlichst und sowas von Herzen,


Marlowe


----------



## Eugen (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Hi Marlowe



Marlowe schrieb:


> Natürlich an den Teich und Algenfutter beseitigen,
> aber das soll man erst ab ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur machen.
> Grund ist, dass die noch nicht so ganz wachen Fische nicht hochgeschreckt
> werden.



Ordentliche Teichianer machen diese Arbeit bereits im Hebst, 
wenn der Teich noch angenehmere Temperaturen hat.

Wobei ich allerdings auch mehr in deine Richtung tendiere.  
Und 10° Grad schrecken nicht nur die - bei mir nicht vorhandenen - Fische hoch. Solche Temperaturen schrecken auch den Teichbesitzer davor ab, in dieses Eiswasser zu steigen.
Aber ihr Anrainer des Eismeeres seid da ja nicht so zimperlich.


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ein Neuer!*

Lieber Eugen!

Im Herbst gab es keine Blätter im Teich, da hatte ich bereits meine Hausaufgaben gemacht. Die auf dem Bild befindlichen Blätter kamen im
späteren Verlauf hinzu.

Das Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen / das Ausmüllen mochte ich im Herbst
2008 nicht mehr machen, weil eben das der besondere Reiz eines Garten-
teichs ist: Das Aussehen wie in der reinen Natur. Direkt vor der Tür.
Wunderschön! Es hätte mich geschmerzt, auf einen beschnittenen Teich
schauen zu müssen, wenn der Winter da ist.

Nein!

Nun aber ist es an der Zeit, denn das Grüne kommt ja bald im Überfluß und
bis dahin soll die Herbst-/Winterstimmung das Teichumfeld verlassen haben.
Das ist ja auch das Schöne -aus meiner Sicht- an unserem Klima, dass
wir jede Jahreszeit genießen dürfen und nicht ausschließlich Herbst ODER Winter haben....ODER Sommer.

Gruß aus der Nordseeregion von Marlowe,
der auch nicht in den Teich hereinsteigen will beim Putz.
Teilwasserwechsel und Randverschlankung, das reicht.



Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------

